# How much does T3 effect Blood pressure?



## MrForks (Dec 19, 2020)

Hey guys, bit of background;

5'10

19st 1lb

BP 143/89

RHR 85

Gear; 375mg Test E per week

Goal; Lose body fat, get healthier

I used to be in pretty okay shape before the first lockdown hit, then I lost my business and my mental health went to s**t. Gained a stone and a half of pure fat and lost a load of muscle thanks to gyms being closed. Getting back into the gym with a goal of gaining old muscle back, but most importantly lowering Blood Pressure and RHR and feeling a lot healthier. I am already drinking plenty of water, eating much better and losing weight, however I want to speed up the process and have a load of T3 in my stash. Is it worth using to speed up the process, and would the gain in blood pressure be offset by the "loss" from losing the extra fat?

thanks for your help


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

MrForks said:


> Hey guys, bit of background;
> 
> 5'10
> 
> ...


 Personally I would advise against it. I don't know your body composition but unless you are highly muscular, I would assume you are probably over 20% body fat?

I would focus on using diet and training to get your fat mass down

You also need to consider your RHR - this is high. I'm sure someone will be along to quote something along the lines of 'normal RHR is 60-100', but in reality anything over 70 should be looked at as cause for concern.

T3 will raise this further.

What does your diet look like?


----------



## MrForks (Dec 19, 2020)

Bensif said:


> Personally I would advise against it. I don't know your body composition but unless you are highly muscular, I would assume you are probably over 20% body fat?
> 
> I would focus on using diet and training to get your fat mass down
> 
> ...


 Diet was horrendous, multiple takeaways, highly processed convenience food, was doing cocaine and drinking every weekend ect ect typical tale of abuse.

RHR was borderline 100 for a good while, so I'm pleased to see it come down. I have quit drinking all together, I need to throw myself into getting healthier otherwise I'll just keep making excuses. Diet is now a lot better, more whole foods and home cooking. Doing cardio minimum of 3 times a week for around 20 minutes, and lifting weights 4-5 times easily. Weight is dropping slowly, so yeah I'll keep on this route. I'd say body fat is around 25% currently, it was more like 35 when I started to realise where I was headed lol. I'm going to be getting bloods and maybe an EKG done in January to see where I'm at and if I've done any damage


----------



## MrForks (Dec 19, 2020)

It may be worth noting I suffer terrible Anxiety, not that this is an excuse for a high RHR, being a fat t**t and abusing substances is the culprit for that lol


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

MrForks said:


> Diet was horrendous, multiple takeaways, highly processed convenience food, was doing cocaine and drinking every weekend ect ect typical tale of abuse.
> 
> RHR was borderline 100 for a good while, so I'm pleased to see it come down. I have quit drinking all together, I need to throw myself into getting healthier otherwise I'll just keep making excuses. Diet is now a lot better, more whole foods and home cooking. Doing cardio minimum of 3 times a week for around 20 minutes, and lifting weights 4-5 times easily. Weight is dropping slowly, so yeah I'll keep on this route. I'd say body fat is around 25% currently, it was more like 35 when I started to realise where I was headed lol. I'm going to be getting bloods and maybe an EKG done in January to see where I'm at and if I've done any damage


 What does your diet look like now?

Do you know your calories and macros?


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Bensif said:


> but in reality anything over 70 should be looked at as cause for concern.


 I've noticed mine is higher than usual Recently high 70s sometimes up to 90 and was always told 60-100nirmal, what should I be looking into to address the increase?


----------



## MrForks (Dec 19, 2020)

Bensif said:


> What does your diet look like now?
> 
> Do you know your calories and macros?


 I haven't bothered going that far into it as of yet, all I aim for is to eat clean, with high protein. I don't want to be worrying about calories at the moment, I am going through a very stressful time, I've got family seriously Ill unstable work ect I will defo do it in future but for now I can see I am losing fat and whatnot so that's good enough for the time being without overwhelming myself


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> I've noticed mine is higher than usual Recently high 70s sometimes up to 90 and was always told 60-100nirmal, what should I be looking into to address the increase?


 Can be all sorts, first thing is check it manually with a stopwatch and fingers on the wrist just to be sure.

From there;

caffeine Intake

stims

sodium / potassium intake

Sleep

stress / anxiety

cardiovascular health

The fitter you are, assuming no major bloodwork issues, the lower your RHR should be.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Bensif said:


> sodium / potassium intake
> 
> stress / anxiety


 I don't touch stims and keep caffeine pretty low when I do have it which isn't frequently. 
I'm guessing it could be a mix of these two. 
Will get some bloods done aswell in new year


----------



## squeezemyhernia (Aug 6, 2020)

MrForks said:


> Diet was horrendous, multiple takeaways, highly processed convenience food, was doing cocaine and drinking every weekend ect ect typical tale of abuse.
> 
> Literally my lockdown experience in a nutshell


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

If you wanna lower RHR have you considered cardio?


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

For the original question, if your RHR is anywhere near 100; I'd stay clear of T3. You can get it down by doing what above have said. Might be worth buying a heart rate monitor so you can log it throughout the day.

T3 @ 50mcg put my heart rate from 55 resting to 75. I'd say be careful.


----------

